# Removing bird droppings



## RobTT225 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,

My poor TTS, last night, a wood pigeon, you know the ones!

I tried to get it off by washing it and even took the car to the hand car wash.

So it came off, and left a pale faint outline on my what was nice black panther crystal paint work.

Any advice? I did a quick google and ended up buying:

Meguiars Ultimate Compound 
Soft foam pads and micrfiber cloths.

This helped massively and removed the faint outline / washed out effect of the poop, however it still seems to have left small lines/etched into the body work.

Can anyone off advice on how to remove these etching lines? I don't want to damage the crystal paint job.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

I've always made a point of getting poop of my paintwork as soon as possible. I appreciate it's not always as quick as you'd like. If well and truly dry it can be like concrete, depending on what the brat has been eating. Soaked kitchen roll left on a hardened lump will soften it after 30 mins or so, then rinse/hose away - don't rub.
On black it's a killer. I got one patch on my previous brilliant black coupe which etched its outline into the clearcoat, and I could not shift it. I guess some cutting compound, harsher than T Cut could have removed it from the clearcoat. But I sold the car before I got round to it.
Auto Glym do poop removal tissues, but they are only damp and the temptation is to rub. Plenty of water ASAP is best.


----------



## RobTT225 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, I think the key advice is def what you said:

1) don't rub the poop, sometimes it has hard pieces in that can scratch
2) soak first, then spray off, don't rub
3) work on it with a removal product

It appears, depending on the product it may take a few goes, or perhaps do it for one day then another day later try again.

I did it just now a second time with the product I mentioned in the first post, and I think with the hot sunlight it's heated it up after rubbing and appears to have gone. I'll check again tomorrow to see if I can see any further lines or etching.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

Try again with the Ultimate compound. Or several more times if necessary.

Try with different foam pads if possible.

If your brave enough, then try do a wet sanding with some 2000 or higher grit.

Plenty info on that on youtube.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dealing with bird crap is a 2 stage process.
First stage usually involves getting to it a soon a possible and using a soak - wait - gentle rub with kitchen towel process. Repeat and repeat until its all gone. A good hosepipe jet helps and of course a decent wax coating makes removal easier and reduces the risk damage of paint damage.

Stage 2 is preventative action and involves a shot gun and waiting outside for the pigeon. :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I keep a detailing spray in the car. I find it softens the crap. Reapply again and again until I can wash properly. In my experience better than water which runs off and crap quickly dries out again.


----------



## RobTT225 (Sep 19, 2008)

great tips all.

it's still there a bit, so will do another run tomorrow, seems to take a fair few goes.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

As others have said, soak it with kitchen towels to soften it, and hose off. Do not rub it. Bird guano has grit in it so scratches the paint.

Get it off as a soon as possible, and decent wax on a regular basis, even autoglym fast wax makes it easier to remove.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/13072945 ... 122&ff19=0

Keep a pack in the glove box at all times (next to the air pistol)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What ever you finally use, wet kitchen roll or similar & let it soak is the only safe way.
I even use it to remove splattered flys, before finally washing away.
Hoggy.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've usually got baby wipes in n the car...yes don't ask..these are good for 'picking' not rubbing off the bird shite if uts relatively fresh or soft. Failing that I tend to use a few squirts of megs wash and wax to soak it if it's dry..leave it for a min..reapply if required then pick it off. Works wonders. Good sealant helps from bird shit etching if applied regularly but definitely needs to be removed asap.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Grizzlebear said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/130729457660?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=122&chn=ps&googleloc=1006886&poi=&campaignid=207297426&device=c&adgroupid=13585920426&rlsatarget=aud-133395220626%3Apla-131843261346&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=122&ff19=0
> 
> Keep a pack in the glove box at all times (next to the air pistol)


Already got the AG wipes in my glove box.
Can you send me the link for where I get the air pistol?


----------



## LewisH (Feb 16, 2015)

I like to us 205 compound and a little cutting pad and it comes straight off.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

I hate this time of year! I like garden birds, but as usual starlings are nesting in my neighbours roof and my car is right on their flight path!

I cleaned crap off the soft-top and bodywork a few days ago and noticed last night it has been bombed again. Bloody things! I'm off today and the hail has stopped (!) so I'll give it a wash this afternoon.


----------

